

9 months ago I created a similar app like RememberWin for Android - Manapp

Hey guys,
I&#x27;m so happy that whoever the guy who created RememberWin just validated a very similar app that i created 9 months ago for Android. It&#x27;s a self improvement app and has similar features like RememberWin, but It also have quotes, chat rooms for support, and other extended features.<p>I&#x27;m not saying my app is better, I just noticed a lot of folks in that thread were asking for it on Android and so I thought I&#x27;d spread the word.<p>The app is called ManAPP(Still a working name)
The main features are:
1.) Enter and track goals
2.) Journal entries
3.) Reminders
4.) Motivational Quotes
5.) A Chat Room Support<p>How it works:
The user enters a goal, multiple reminders plus motivational quotes keep him motivated. By entering journals the user can track their habits and their triggers of failure. The chat feature is an extra measure of support which helps the user because telling others about your goals increases the chances for success(76% by one study).<p>This is a screenshot from my actual challenge I am doing right now : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;5PydAIA<p>I use this app to set goals, and even as a to do list because it has alerts.<p>Thanks again to entangld who submitted his app, it really validated my idea.<p>This is the link to his Post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8173934<p>This is the link to my android app: Homepage: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;manapp.101sys.co&#x2F;  Download: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.manapp<p>Lastly, I wanted to add that I believe in the system the app provides because its the same system I&#x27;ve used in real life for the past 10 years. Its helped me accomplish many goals.  I wanted to put it in an app because I wanted others to give it a try. The BIGGEST advice I can give is that you have to be consistent with the journal entries. do 3 days please.. You will notice a certain feeling after 3 days that you are more motivated to keep going.<p>Thank you all
======
lobotryas
Looks cool, but are you sure you want to include a screenshot of your personal
goal titled "NoFap"?

~~~
Manapp
I'm not ashamed. The self control one gains from that challenge makes my
confidence rise 100%!

